# "Please Use Fresh Food"



## GregTheActor (Feb 29, 2016)

I've had a couple of customers over the years who have requested that the restaurant "please use fresh food." The most recent was with McDonald's. I'm curious, do the diners think that the restaurant has 2 sets of food in the kitchen? The nasty stuff they feed to the masses, and the fresh stuff (but you have to ask for it!) Sorry, it's either fresh or it ain't. Especially at McD's.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

A couple days ago, I had a 2 for $6 deal at McNastys. The quarter pounder was in a different universe, compared to the big mac.

So, I'd say, it really depends on the item.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

McDonalds doesnt serve fresh food period. Unless you're talking about the apple slices or coffee. They stopped selling salads along time ago.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I got your fresh food right here.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

GregTheActor said:


> I've had a couple of customers over the years who have requested that the restaurant "please use fresh food." The most recent was with McDonald's. I'm curious, do the diners think that the restaurant has 2 sets of food in the kitchen? The nasty stuff they feed to the masses, and the fresh stuff (but you have to ask for it!) Sorry, it's either fresh or it ain't. Especially at McD's.


My guess is it’s people who’se order is an hour past due and they’re referring to not wanting cold food sitting on the shelf for an hour.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> McDonalds doesnt serve fresh food period. Unless you're talking about the apple slices or coffee. They stopped selling salads along time ago.


Their chef salad was very good in my opinion. I liked those shaker salad cups they had for a short period also. Probably not healthiest salad with the dressing but it was tasty.


----------

